# Job Market for Testing Job



## jbkatariya (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi

How is Job Market in Australia for Software Testing specially in Web application testing.

how much is salary offered for testing job?


----------



## cheekimonki (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh just what we need another Tester from India...The Test market in Australia is SWARMPED with testers from India...in fact some 70% ...and that's the Test jobs left over from the ones already outsourced to India...thanks to TATA , Wipro and Infosys


----------



## jbkatariya (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it really 70% from where you got this statistics , if this is correct then there is scope for me too.


----------



## AntonescuM (Jan 31, 2013)

what you guys need is an EU Automotive tester (me).


----------

